# Game Thread: Blazers @ Hawks



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Off I go to the game. We really really need this win. Go Blazers!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Right now, this is a must win in my eyes. Denver has taken over the division. Utah is on a roll and GSW plays only like 3 road games over the next 6 weeks or something like that. We need to stay in the playoff picture


----------



## Elton (May 26, 2007)

Agreed, a must-win. The one thing I've really enjoyed about this team is their ability to consistently beat the sub-par teams. 

If they take this game and most likely lose in N.O. I won't feel too bad about the road trip.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Sweet, we do need this game. Stuck at work today. I'm gonna get a bunch of guys to skip out at 1-ish to catch the end of the game at a nearby bar.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Look for LMA to have a huge night tonight. Last year, without Zach, we went in there and won compliments of Aldridge. We also roughed them up nicely in the preseason. They have no one to put on him. We should look to attack, get to the foul line, and damnitt, win the points in the paint battle for once.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Joel says, "GET OUT!"


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I wonder who the half were that showed up for the MLK event. I saw Oden and Blake.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone know how I can watch the game via my computer from work?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> I wonder who the half were that showed up for the MLK event. I saw Oden and Blake.


I think I saw Jack and Roy too.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

This is ugly.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

good grief, we can't shoot worth diddily on the road..defense hasn't been much better either. Put Trav in to guard JJ.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Please get James and Travis in there. Tel hasn't even been CLOSE. And please LMA..STOP the outside shooting. You're in a slump, attack the goal.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

this **** is depressing..i hate having expectations for my teams


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Antonio: "You know with the uh the hawks in the uh defensive sets that uh uh umm... aww shucks don't worry about it."

ROFL!


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> Antonio: "You know with the uh the hawks in the uh defensive sets that uh uh umm... aww shucks don't worry about it."
> 
> ROFL!


I hope that's really close to an exact quote. That'd be awesome.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Ole ole ole ole...


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Sergio with two 3's!?!?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

tyron lue, are you ****ing serious? I thought this crap was left behind in Orlando? Why do career backups love abusing us? On tho other hand, thank you Sergio for finally getting it together.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MAS, it seems we're the only ones watching.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

LameR said:


> MAS, it seems we're the only ones watching.




NBA league pass is showing an infomercial instead of the game for some reason : )


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> NBA league pass is showing an infomercial instead of the game for some reason : )


Ah, that's weak. And for the record, I'm not endorsing Comcast. I'm at George Fox, and they have it in the basement of my dorm.


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

The bench played well this game for the first time all trip it seems like.

I think Roy has just two points. Outlaw has 10 already, and Blake and Sergio both probably have 8. 

Joel has been fantastic on the defensive side, blocking and altering shots and grabbing boards.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

crowTrobot said:


> NBA league pass is showing an infomercial instead of the game for some reason : )


I KNOW IM SO BLOWN RIGHT NOW


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

cimalee said:


> I KNOW IM SO BLOWN RIGHT NOW


yup, just missed one of the best quarters of the season apparently because of their f-up.


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

and to top it off, i cant even listen to wheels and antonio cause nba.com gives the hawks announcers for both away and home... and kxl.com's stream is of course blacked out on the net


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

at least it seems like they're gonna fix it soon, for me nba lp says this now: "channel 2 'NOT AVAI' not authorized"
i'm new to league pass, but i couldnt get the first half of the orlando game either


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Here's a pic of everyone attending that MLK thing:
http://assets.espn.go.com/photo/2008/0121/nba_gym_600.jpg


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

axs31 said:


> and to top it off, i cant even listen to wheels and antonio cause nba.com gives the hawks announcers for both away and home... and kxl.com's stream is of course blacked out on the net


This must be some avant garde approach to marketing your product that the Blazers have decided to follow this season. 

Instead of exposing your product to as many potential consumers as possible, this new-fangled idea seems to be based on making the team as difficult to follow as possible.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve Smithyyyyy!!!!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Let's hope our second quarter shooting keeps up in the second half.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Nate..get tel out of the damn game!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

gosh ****ing damnitt! Why do we always suck to start the quarters! C'mon starters, get your head together! The bench doesn't seem tired, pick your butts off the floor and play black unit!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

thank you Tel! Finally


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Our defense has been bad, yet Joel is now coming out...why?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I had to go eat. Why hasn't Sergio gone back in?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

This team drives me nuts..I just have to keep telling myself..They are young..They are reaaaally young...ahem


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

LameR said:


> I had to go eat. Why hasn't Sergio gone back in?


Nate's sub patterns kicked backed in. He has done a nice job all year but he's not winning this battle. Sergio was rollin and he took him out..not good imo, because Surge totally upped the intensity and excitement. Plus Sergio's confidence was only getting better and higher.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I think Nate tries to predict when someone is going to cool off. He does it with Martell, he does it with Sergio, and I think some times he is right. I think he needs to let the guys play though. When they're hot, ride em.

BTW, Jarrett and his dad look identical.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

What is it about these darn 3rd quarters that has Martell flowin so well?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

OK its 4th Q time..we need Trav James and Brandon to take over. Please bring the intensity to start the quarter..wecan't afford to fight back again.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

TRAVIS!!!!

fer christ sakes, just dunk the ball


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

OMG that JJack give away was too familiar of the game 6 LAL WCF...3 on 1....oh my


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone remind me again what Jack does for this team?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

it looked like Brandon was starting to heat up towards the end there. I think he'll come out and look to score in the 4th.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

man this is some bull****..Tyron Lue is HORRIBLE..yet he has 16 pts..gotta love it!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Anyone watching this game. Give me your thoughts.

gatorpops


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

New team rule: If the Blazers have a fast break opportunity, Jarrett Jack should prostrate himself on the floor, and just roll out of bounds. Heck, even them he'd probably find a way to mess it up.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

If I hear MB say "and the Hawks are ranked 29th in the league in 3 point shooting" one more time....

We get it. They're a terrible 3 point shooting team. Not tonight. Get over it.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> New team rule: If the Blazers have a fast break opportunity, Jarrett Jack should prostrate himself on the floor, and just roll out of bounds. Heck, even them he'd probably find a way to mess it up.


:lol:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

gatorpops said:


> Anyone watching this game. Give me your thoughts.
> 
> gatorpops


I'm trying to watch it. It is a little broken up via my internet link. 

No one is shooting well. We really need an inside game. Jack should literally just walk the ball directly to an opponent on his next attempt to run a break. It would save a lot of time and disapointment. The team is playing hard as usual. Sergio is playing awesome


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

the game is finally on sergio is ballin


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

El Chacho es muy bueno!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow...Sergio..just when you think he should be dealt in the offseason..he shows this! Sergio/Jarrett is going to be a hottly debated topic this Spring


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks guts. I'm listening on radio.

gatorpops


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

up 5 timeup gotta stop joe johnson hitting threes


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Sergio baby!!!!!! He is having a nice offensive game. Nice to see Nate go with him over Jack. Normally he has been sticking with a set rotation.....which has won us a lot of games. Sergio is really playing well so far though.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MAS RipCity said:


> Wow...Sergio..just when you think he should be dealt in the offseason..he shows this! Sergio/Jarrett is going to be a hottly debated topic this Spring


Really? Why? Sergio will be better than Jack.....Isn't worse now.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

LameR said:


> I hope that's really close to an exact quote. That'd be awesome.


That was indeed the exact quote (or as close as I could get it... the Aww Shucks part is exact).


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

what does el chacho mean?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Joe Johnson is the traveling wonder


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

never should have taken out Sergio.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I agree....Blake hasn't done much today.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

up 6 lets win this game


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

How nice to have so much all around balance and talent on the bench.

This is a game that scared me as I thought the starters would show the wear and tear on a long roadtrip. The bench is trying to win this one for the starters.

It's not over yet, but it never would have been a game without the bench . . . a strong bench performance, just what this team needed on this roadtrip.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

How was Brandon not fouled on that layup?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

OMG...turnovers!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

we are choking..cmon guys!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

NO WAY..bogus call


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

lets go blazers lets get this one


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Apparently all Joe Johnson needs to do is get the ball, drive to the hole, and he'll get a foul. Brandon on the other hand can drive to the hole, put up a shot and get hammered... no call.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

We are going to lose this game. We really choked this last few minutes. It is really to bad and maybe Roy can do something with this last shot.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

refs and turnovers are killing us


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

When will BRoy start getting the calls that the other stars in the league get? When a player comes for a block, misses the ball, and bodies Roy to the floor... that should be a foul. Roy rarely gets those calls.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

when roy cant make that shot its over and its going to start another philly downslide...****!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

stupid play call..joe should have went straight to the hoop..
PUT SERGIO BACK IN! We were playing with much more aggressiveness while he was in there.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

good d brandon Ot


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I can't believe we let them back in. We better put this away early.


----------



## Simago (Sep 10, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> what does el chacho mean?


"El Chacho" is a word used in the Canary Islands where Sergio was born. It is short for "El Muchacho" and means "The Kid".

Blazers must win this game. Come on!!!


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Dear Nate,

Get Jack the **** out of the game.

Love,
Me


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

You know I had thought Brandon had arrived as a star in this league. But his lack of calls tonight have proven otherwise.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

It is half Outlaw's fault for not holding the player off him and the lazy pass. That is twice they should make a stronger pass.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

that was a charge on marvin..horrendous officiating today


----------



## BengalDuck (Jun 19, 2004)

God I can't wait for Oden. He probably would have 20 boards on each of these road games thus far.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Simago said:


> "El Chacho" is a word used in the Canary Islands where Sergio was born. It is short for "El Muchacho" and means "The Kid".
> 
> Blazers must win this game. Come on!!!


thanks


----------



## mrkorb (Jun 25, 2007)

Outlaw!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Simago said:


> "El Chacho" is a word used in the Canary Islands where Sergio was born. It is short for "El Muchacho" and means "The Kid".
> 
> Blazers must win this game. Come on!!!


thanks


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

How about Nate . . . putting the ball in Outlaw's hands. 

Personally, I never would have done that . . .


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

outlaw!!!!!

:clap:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

TRAVIS!!!!!!!!! Oh my!


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Go figure.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> How about Nate . . . putting the ball in Outlaw's hands.
> 
> Personally, I never would have done that . . .


Huge balls by both the coach and the player


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Phew! Thanks Travis - I appreciate it!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Impressive to win when your two best players, arguably, have sub par games, and it was on the road. Thanks Travis and Sergio!


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

great win oh my god travis is a star


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Good win I really thought we lost this game. I'm glad I was wrong. Really we didn't have many people playing that well. Sergio played well Outlaw and Roy play decent.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

At first I was calling for Roy to get the ball, but he just didn't have it today, travis did. After I thought about it, it made perfect sense. He was getting to the rack against Smith so he was playing off a little and that J is Trav's bread n butttttah


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I was listening to the end of the game on NBA audio league pass, and they cut the feed before the game was over. Unreal. Usually they cut the feed during the post-game. Apparantly, they don't alot enough time for overtime, or double overtime games. Unreal.

Curse you NBA audio league pass! :azdaja:


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> Impressive to win when your two best players, arguably, have sub par games, and it was on the road. Thanks Travis and Sergio!




sub par? aldridge looks like he's TOTALLY lost confidence. hope he can get it back in a hurry.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

Atlanta got just what they wanted (and what I was afraid of) on the final play - an open Joe Johnson 3 for the game. I don't know how we left him so open. Thankfully he missed!
Very interesting Nate called for an Outlaw isolation at the end...speaks volumes for where Outlaw's game stands now. Still, next time I'd probably let Roy take it


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

This win gives us at least 3 wins on this road trip. If we can win in NO we will have a 4-3 road trip. It is going to be tough to beat the Hornets though.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Excellent game! The Blazers almost let this get away, but the pulled it off. Outlaw's the man!

Originally I said I'd be happy with a 3-4 road record, but would love to see them go 4-3. Well I'm happy, now lets see if they can win one more.


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

This game is a good example of why my wife doesn't like
watching basketball - NERVE-WRACKING City!!

Clutch play by Travis, good job!!

Go Blazers!!

p.s. and whew, exhale!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I'm surprised Smith didn't know Outlaw was going to shoot it. Travis ran the clock down to 4 before he made his move, that is a clear indication that he's not going to drive. Roy usually starts to make his move at about 8 seconds.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I remeber a game just recently where Travis was looking for the last shot but shot it with about 6 seconds left . . . leaving the other team with a legit shot at a basket.

This time, Travis did the right thing and waited with almost no time left on the clock. 

The enitre team is learning the game . . . getting ready for when Oden joins them. :biggrin:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

I was gonna be all over Nate for keeping Joel out of the game for so long, but he made up by calling that TO isolation. I bet everyone on that Hawks team thought the play was for Roy.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> I was gonna be all over Nate for keeping Joel out on the defensive end for so long, but he made up by calling that TO isolation. I bet everyone on that Hawks team thought the play was for Roy.


Roy was not used as a decoy or anything....when Travis still had the ball with 5 seconds left and no other player was making any cuts/screens or anything, the Hawks had to know it was all Outlaw. I also agree with the previous poster who was surprised Smith played off him so much.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Getting at least three wins on this trip is huge for this team.
A 3-4, 4-3 trip is nothing to feel bad about considering how heartbreaking the start of the trip was.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Sweet. My expectations were for a 3-4 road trip. Anything after this is icing on the cake.

Go Blazers!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Mr. Chuck Taylor said:


> no other player was making any cuts/screens or anything


I think that was by design. Clear out for Outlaw.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> I think that was by design. Clear out for Outlaw.


Exactly my point. 
How nice is it to have multiple clutch guys like Roy and Outlaw?


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> I was gonna be all over Nate for keeping Joel out of the game for so long, but he made up by calling that TO isolation. I bet everyone on that Hawks team thought the play was for Roy.


The Atlanta radio announcers were sure shocked. :clap2:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

The +/- for this game is striking. 

Sergio +14
Jones +14
Outlaw +12
Frye +10
Blake +5

Jack -5
Joel -6
Roy -10
Webster -12
Aldridge -12


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Yup. Here's hoping Sergio gets more burn next game.

iWatas


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

if I could pick one team for Sergio to blow up against, it'd be Atlanta. they've got a number of intriguing pieces, and I'm becoming more and more convinced Sergio just doesn't fit our system. when it comes down to Sergio vs Jack as our primary backup guard (and I think it will) Jack has proven to be superior over more games. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Atlanta management targeted Sergio this summer. he seems a natural fit for all those athletic young guys to build a nice running game. I wonder if a deal of Sergio and second round picks for Marvin Williams could work....


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Dumb question. Why not, on a play like that, have the other 4 players running back and forth under the basket, looking they are setting up screens and the like. Confuse the heck out of the other guys.... why not?

iWatas


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

We've heard so much about how Aldridge may have a case for most improved player, but what about Outlaw? It may not really show so much in his stats, but he is just a completely different player this year.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ProZach said:


> We've heard so much about how Aldridge may have a case for most improved player, but what about Outlaw? It may not really show so much in his stats, but he is just a completely different player this year.


I took a little bit if ribbing at the beginning of the season for suggesting Travis could be in the running for 6th Man of the Year. The coaches devoted a good number of games at the end of last season focusing on giving Travis some on the job training (many complained at the time he was a 'black hole' but it was clear he was doing what the coaches wanted him to do). I don't know if the stats he was putting up at the end of last season would reduce his chances for MIP, but it seems one or both awards would not be out of the question for Travis this year.

:clap2:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

mook said:


> if I could pick one team for Sergio to blow up against, it'd be Atlanta. they've got a number of intriguing pieces, and I'm becoming more and more convinced Sergio just doesn't fit our system. when it comes down to Sergio vs Jack as our primary backup guard (and I think it will) Jack has proven to be superior over more games.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Atlanta management targeted Sergio this summer. he seems a natural fit for all those athletic young guys to build a nice running game. I wonder if a deal of Sergio and second round picks for Marvin Williams could work....


I disagree Mook. Sergio is PERFECT for our system. How could a point guard who penetrates and looks for the open man (James Jones, Travis Outlaw, Martell Webster) not be a good fit for our system? The ONLY reason why Jack has improved over the past couple months is because he's not playing point guard anymore. He's playing shooting guard. I wish Nate would play Sergio more because he tends to push the ball and get the tempo up. I get frustrated sometimes because I feel like this team should be running more. We play better when we're pushing the tempo. It's when we slow it waaaay down and we dribble the clock out that we run into turnovers and rushed shots.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

ProZach said:


> We've heard so much about how Aldridge may have a case for most improved player, but what about Outlaw? It may not really show so much in his stats, but he is just a completely different player this year.


Game by game, Travis is making a strong case for 6th Man of the Year and everyone who watches these games (media, coaches, fans, players) can see it. The Hawk fans around me were amazed at his game,not just the game winner, but the other 8 shots he hit. Outlaw steps up when LMA is off his game or not in the game (see 5 game win streak when LMA was out.)


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That's crazy about GS having only 3 road games in 6 weeks. I'm so glad that they started this homestand with a loss against Minnesota. Amazing.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Also- we are 8-4 in our last 12 road games. How great is that?


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

NateBishop3 said:


> I disagree Mook. Sergio is PERFECT for our system. How could a point guard who penetrates and looks for the open man (James Jones, Travis Outlaw, Martell Webster) not be a good fit for our system? The ONLY reason why Jack has improved over the past couple months is because he's not playing point guard anymore. He's playing shooting guard. I wish Nate would play Sergio more because he tends to push the ball and get the tempo up. I get frustrated sometimes because I feel like this team should be running more. We play better when we're pushing the tempo. It's when we slow it waaaay down and we dribble the clock out that we run into turnovers and rushed shots.



True. It is very likely that Rudy will push Jack out of his role next year. Jack has value in driving to the hoop and drawing fouls, but Sergio is better at finding . . . well, anyone. 

Neither Sergio or Jack is a great 3-pt shooter. Both turn the ball over more than they should. So you have to choose between a PG driving to the hoop and finishing, or a PG who is better at finding the open shooter. I think this year, that player is Jack. I think next year and the following years, with Rudy coming over, that player will be Sergio.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Actually, Jack is 35% from the three point line which is not bad at all. He has hit a bunch of big threes for us and he is unconscious from the three point line during pre game warmups.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> I'm surprised Smith didn't know Outlaw was going to shoot it. Travis ran the clock down to 4 before he made his move, that is a clear indication that he's not going to drive. Roy usually starts to make his move at about 8 seconds.


Outlaw said in post game interview that "he thought that Smith would play off him because he had just driven to the basket several time before." Or some such. Can Smith block or really stop his shot? Maybe his dribble, but not his shot.

gatorpops


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

There's like 4 players in the game with arms and hops to block a Travis jumper face-up.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

gatorpops said:


> Outlaw said in post game interview that "he thought that Smith would play off him because he had just driven to the basket several time before." Or some such. Can Smith block or really stop his shot? Maybe his dribble, but not his shot.
> 
> gatorpops


TO called it.

The Hawks gave Outlaw credit for making the long shot their defense was designed to force. 

"It was a contested shot," Smith said. "I wanted him to shoot a jump shot instead of driving, and he knocked it down. It was just a tough shot." 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2008012101


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

In case anyone has missed the shot:

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=207187&cl=6032880&ch=2432729&src=sports


----------



## grepgav (Aug 2, 2007)

as ugly as much of this game seems, it actually bodes well that against a pretty good Hawks team playing well (mostly from behind the 3pt line) we were able to win despite the fact that both Roy and Aldridge were pretty well off their game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Eric, Congrats on the show being picked up for syndication (on TNT). Now you never have to work again.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Anyone doubting Brandon's athleticism... wow, he really gets up here on this shot and extends. That's a lot of air between his shoes and the court that you can't even see.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

James Jones does more than just shoot threes.. and the man who should be in the slam dunk contest below.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Hap said:


> Eric, Congrats on the show being picked up for syndication (on TNT). Now you never have to work again.


Thanks. I wish that were true. I'm not sure how much I make for it.


----------



## Dr. Love (Dec 29, 2007)

ZackAddy said:


> Thanks. I wish that were true. I'm not sure how much I make for it.


Probably not even enough to worry yourself about...
Just forward the royalties to me and I'll take care of them for ya!:biggrin:


----------



## BlazerMania (Apr 5, 2004)

Great win.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Starting to recover...

Rice said late in the OT period that the outcome of this game would determine not only the fate of this road trip but of the season. Was he getting carried away or do others agree it was that critical?

Maybe Travis' family and friends should come to every game; that is twice he hit buzzer beaters to win games when they were there.

My damn DVD ran out of room just before the last play!!!! I had to get it out, put in new disc, format (my stupid fault for accidentally buying unformatted discs) all during the time out. JUST made it so got Travis' shot (I record every Blazer game, although don't think I'll want to watch the game against Orlando again). After the game replayed the end, looked just as good the second time around.

Last time Travis hit a game winner the Blazers went on a 13-game win streak.....


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

They need to interview this guy a little more often. Outlaw is probably the funniest guy on the team. I can see everyone just laughing when he talks.

"Coach asked me if I want the last shot? I was like yea..."

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wJ6Wwd2CP08&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wJ6Wwd2CP08&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------

